# Tony's picture thread



## Tonys spiders (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey everyone,
I have yet to post any pictures of my Ts on here and they are worthy of being phtotographed, so i felt i should not cheat them of that even though my photography skills arent quite there im hoping some of you enjoy them. I'll be posting more pictures as Ts molt, i acquire new ones, and photograph the ones that have yet to be.
Thanks and enjoy,
Tony
8" female A Geniculata


HUGE 10" female T Stirmi




8" Female P Subfusca Lowland


P Regalis communal friends


----------



## Tonys spiders (Mar 27, 2012)

P Regalis communal friends


Female 3" A Diversipes


young female P Metallica


4" female H Maculata


----------



## Tonys spiders (Mar 27, 2012)

GBB sling


P Plattyomma Male after molt


P plattyomma Male after eating


Female P Plattyomma 8"


P Plattyomma sling


----------



## Tonys spiders (Mar 27, 2012)

B Vagans sling starting molt


B Vagans right after molting


L sp Borneo Black female 6"


GBB Female 5"


A Versicolor Female 5"


----------



## paassatt (Mar 27, 2012)

Great pictures of a great collection.


----------



## Terry D (Mar 27, 2012)

^ What he said........................and thanks for sharing them!

T


----------



## catfishrod69 (Mar 27, 2012)

Awesome tarantulas. Would love to have some of those. And might i add that you have some pretty big emboli for holding some of those species!


----------



## Tonys spiders (Mar 27, 2012)

catfishrod69 said:


> Awesome tarantulas. Would love to have some of those. And might i add that you have some pretty big emboli for holding some of those species!


Thanks, i hold all my Ts. I have a wierd fascination for holding them. Ive even held the giant stirmi. Never been bitten either! <---- this even surprises me.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Mar 27, 2012)

Well thats a good thing. Most of the Ts once they get out of their home, turn into frightened babies. But it only takes that one T with a certain disposition, that will turn your entire handling outlook around. I only hold my LP, and Avics, and all the slings that come in. Once in a while a MM or two while pairing.


----------



## Dr Acula (Mar 28, 2012)

I love your collection!  The communal friend photos crack me up  keep the photos coming!!
What is the name of that huge orange-bronze colored T ( 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 101152

	

		
			
		

		
	
 ) ? It's gorgeous!


----------



## Tonys spiders (Mar 28, 2012)

Dr Acula said:


> I love your collection!  The communal friend photos crack me up  keep the photos coming!!
> What is the name of that huge orange T (
> 
> 
> ...


Its an orange color form p plattyomma female. Isnt she beautiful. I recently sold her and her identity was questione for awhile by the buyer but overall concensus was that she was an orange color form.


----------



## Clusterwhoops (Mar 28, 2012)

You are one brave dude... I wouldn't think about holding one let alone 2 p. regalis.


----------



## Echolalia (Mar 28, 2012)

I love the communal friends  They're adorable!


----------



## crawltech (Mar 28, 2012)

wicked set of pics, Mr. Danza!....keep em comin!

---------- Post added 03-28-2012 at 12:48 PM ----------

The only thing better than 1 regalis on your hand, is 2....lol....its not like they are saying "hey now we have double the killing power, lets get this sack on bones!"



Clusterwhoops said:


> You are one brave dude... I wouldn't think about holding one let alone 2 p. regalis.


----------



## Storm76 (Mar 28, 2012)

You sure as hell have balls to hold even 2 Poecis at once, or that H. mac....cute pics of the "friends" though...! Personally wouldn't -ever- think about holding either of those...no way!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Mar 28, 2012)

I have a 6.5-7" P. platyomma female that looks just like her. 





Tonys spiders said:


> Its an orange color form p plattyomma female. Isnt she beautiful. I recently sold her and her identity was questione for awhile by the buyer but overall concensus was that she was an orange color form.


----------



## Tonys spiders (Mar 29, 2012)

catfishrod69 said:


> I have a 6.5-7" P. platyomma female that looks just like her.


do you have a picture of her? id love to see her. The one in my photo is the only one ive yet to come acroos. most plattys are the plain brown coloration. 



anyways heres some more photos of some of my Ts. 


6" female H Albostriatum


L Paryhabana starting molt


Finished molt


After molt


juvie female H sp "Pumpkin patch" (isnt the heart on the butt cute?)


----------



## Tonys spiders (Mar 29, 2012)

Male T Stirmi but he always hides 


There he is!


P Subfusca Lowland Female juvie


P Subfusca Lowland Female juvie


Small GBB sling


----------



## Tonys spiders (Mar 29, 2012)

and here's a couple of my subadult female M Balfouri











More to come soon!


----------



## grayzone (Mar 29, 2012)

awesome tony... amazing ts... great pics... youre seriously brave holdin some of those ts like that, and i thank ya for it  keep the pics comin

---------- Post added 03-29-2012 at 01:29 AM ----------

that f. juve bara is amazing btw.. that will probably be one of the next ts i order


----------



## Storm76 (Mar 29, 2012)

grayzone said:


> awesome tony... amazing ts... great pics... youre seriously brave holdin some of those ts like that, and i thank ya for it  keep the pics comin
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-29-2012 at 01:29 AM ----------
> 
> that f. juve bara is amazing btw.. that will probably be one of the next ts i order



You're stealin' my ideas, man!  LOL

Great pics in this thread! Certainly brave to hold those species though!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Mar 29, 2012)

I can definitely get one for you. I wonder if using normal color phase MMs will matter. Also i love your Hapalopus. I have 7 slings. When i get a MM ill totally be messaging you. 





Tonys spiders said:


> do you have a picture of her? id love to see her. The one in my photo is the only one ive yet to come acroos. most plattys are the plain brown coloration.


----------



## Tonys spiders (Mar 29, 2012)

catfishrod69 said:


> I can definitely get one for you. I wonder if using normal color phase MMs will matter. Also i love your Hapalopus. I have 7 slings. When i get a MM ill totally be messaging you.


I was wondering the same thing. I have a normal male about 2 molts from maturity so we will see. Ive never seen an orange male..do they exist?? Are they sure this is plattyomma or another species??


----------



## catfishrod69 (Mar 29, 2012)

That i have no idea about. I know people say not to pair red phase rosea with normal phase. I also have 2 female blue phase A. seemanni, and would like to know the same thing for them.


----------



## Tonys spiders (Apr 4, 2012)

Here are a couple more pics of me holding some of my Ts and some molts and such. hope you enjoy.


sub adult male P Plattyomma molt


after molt


after a meal


B Smithi sling


----------



## Tonys spiders (Apr 4, 2012)

A Geniculata sling molt


after a meal




Chilobrachys sp Sai Yok


----------



## Tonys spiders (Apr 4, 2012)

7" Genic molt & 1.5" genic molt


P Irminia


P Miranda molt





post molt


----------



## Tonys spiders (Apr 4, 2012)

A Geniculata 8" female




juvi male P miranda again


----------



## catfishrod69 (Apr 21, 2012)

FINALLY put a pic of her in photobucket. Thought i would just link it here so you could easily find it. This is when i first got her. Im working on her new enclosure though. http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d29/catfishrod69/DSCF3509.jpg


----------



## gatamer (Apr 22, 2012)

very cool collection especially the Maculata


----------



## Tonys spiders (Apr 26, 2012)

catfishrod69 said:


> FINALLY put a pic of her in photobucket. Thought i would just link it here so you could easily find it. This is when i first got her. Im working on her new enclosure though. http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d29/catfishrod69/DSCF3509.jpg


Wow shes a looker!! Lol. I think it may be a different species since i have a normal platty and i have found similarities but many differences as well. Have you had a chance to do the same?


----------



## catfishrod69 (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks. I havent a clue. She is the first platty i have ever owned/seen. I recieved her this size during winter. So far no molts. 





Tonys spiders said:


> Wow shes a looker!! Lol. I think it may be a different species since i have a normal platty and i have found similarities but many differences as well. Have you had a chance to do the same?


----------

